# Gobble Gobble!



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

my wifes first turkey with her bow. shot was 22 yds and the bird only ran 50 yds. the shot was just under the beard. im so jealous because i havent shot a turkey with a bow. but hey im proud of her!


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Heck yea. Congrats to her.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Excellent!

TH


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Congrats to you and your wife!


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

That's Awesome!


----------

